# Wv????



## Stategirlwv (Mar 26, 2008)

Just curious if anyone else is from WV? And will be attending the competition at Herbert Hoover High this Saturday 3-26-08??


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 26, 2008)

No I am from Texas but have fun and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry, not even from the US.  Have fun!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm from California. Sorry, I'll have to miss this tournament.

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 26, 2008)

Greetings!  I'm originally from SE Ohio, right across the river from Parkersburg, WV.  I live in Columbus now.  

What is this compeition of which you speak?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope, I'm in Indiana!


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 26, 2008)

Ohio here...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## morph4me (Mar 27, 2008)

New York here, welcome to MT


----------



## Stategirlwv (Mar 28, 2008)

It is being hosted by Dale Thayer. However the competition is open for any style that wants to come.


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 28, 2008)

Ave from snowy wet Portland Oregon.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard.  I'm in Virginia but drive into Charleston every now and then to make a delivery.  I'm in Beckley 5 days a week.  Beautiful state.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 28, 2008)

Not from WV but welcome anyway!


----------



## Stategirlwv (Apr 4, 2008)

Well The tournament went pretty well. My 13 year old daughter took second place for novice Kumite and first place for her novice kata. My husband took 3 second places novice weapons, advanced kata, and advanced kumite. and I took 1st for novice kumite, and novice kata and 3rd for advanced weapons.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 4, 2008)

That's great news.  Quite a haul for a family.  So, when will ya'll be building that extra room onto the house for all the medals and trophys?:ultracool
You guys have a real advantage training as a family. It means you never really have to stop training as you always have a training partner close by.


----------



## Stategirlwv (Apr 4, 2008)

We are actually already building a training room in our basement and are planning to put shelves for the trophies around the top of the room in there. Yeah its really cool I told my daughter how many kids at your school do you know that get to "beat " up their mom and dad .... lol. And not get in trouble.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds like fun. hehe


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 5, 2008)

Sounds like you have a lotta good stuff going. Welcome to MT.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 5, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Happy to see another Seieikan practitioner!


----------



## Stategirlwv (May 6, 2008)

Same here. Haven't seen very many on the board . 

I have earned my Green belt now. How ever I may have to set out for a while now, I tweaked my knee while practicing Pinan San-dan last night in class. But hopefully it will get to feeling better before class tomorrow night.

Who is your Sensei?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 6, 2008)

Stategirlwv said:


> Same here. Haven't seen very many on the board .
> 
> I have earned my Green belt now. How ever I may have to set out for a while now, I tweaked my knee while practicing Pinan San-dan last night in class. But hopefully it will get to feeling better before class tomorrow night.
> 
> Who is your Sensei?


 
Previously, I trained with Danny Phillips.  Currently, I am training under George Annarino.

Who is your sensei?

Hope your knee gets better soon.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 6, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> That's great news.  Quite a haul for a family.  So, when will ya'll be building that extra room onto the house for all the medals and trophys?:ultracool


Is that hammering I hear in the background?  BTW, welcome to MT.


----------



## Stategirlwv (May 6, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Previously, I trained with Danny Phillips. Currently, I am training under George Annarino.
> 
> Who is your sensei?
> 
> Hope your knee gets better soon.


 
Thanks! I am training under Joe Hanson, Some from our class is getting ready to come up for the tournament I think next month. The flyer is posted at the dojo.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 7, 2008)

The Annarino tourney is next wekk.  Is that the one you mean?


----------



## Stategirlwv (May 7, 2008)

Yep thats the one. I just wasnt sure of the date. I thought it was further away than that. I think some from our Dojo is planning on coming up for the tournament.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 7, 2008)

Sweet!

I'll look forward to meeting with you guys!


----------

